# Idea for full active speakers.



## F-M Curve (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm relatively new to the forum and had some ideas for making "relatively" inexpensive fully active speakers. I've been trying to find either software of hardware that would allow me to have a full digital 4 way crossover, time alignment and equalization. 

Has anyone tried using car audio electronics for home use. I've seen some newer full digital processors such as the JBL MS-8 or the Rockford Fosgate 3sixty.3 that could be converted to home use pretty easily. Has anybody tried this? It seems very cost effective. Any comments would be welcomed.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

There are devices for the same price range, with more features, available for home use like the Rane AC 23S Active Crossover. 
However for 4 way you would need two of them.
Someone else may be able to offer other alternatives.


----------



## F-M Curve (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. The JBL MS-8 and 3sixty.3 also have full parametric eq's and time alignment as well. It almost seems too easy. Maybe I'm the first to think of it or I'm really missing something.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Check out the DSP units by MiniDSP. They also have ICE amps with built-in DSP


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

F-M Curve said:


> Thank you for the reply. The JBL MS-8 and 3sixty.3 also have full parametric eq's and time alignment as well. It almost seems too easy. Maybe I'm the first to think of it or I'm really missing something.


How do you plan to provide the 12 Volt power to the unit(s)?


----------

